# What size saddle do your kids use?



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Before I can get my daughter started in her riding lessons, I really need to find her a more suitable saddle than my 15 inch. She's 8 years old but small for her age, she's always been a year or two behind in her clothes size. So I need to know what size saddle typically fits a child that age, so I can start seriously looking. She'll be riding western by the way.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

My daughter is also 8. She is really tall but 65lbs wet lol she rides in a 14 inch barrel saddle  w adult fenders just bc she is so tall  hope this helps  she can also fit in a 13 inch.. I would take her to a tack store and have her sit in a few different saddles to see what would fit her good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

When my daughter started riding (age 8), she started in a 13" saddle. She's 10 now and we just bought her a 14".

She's also small for her age, however her friend (who is 9 months older) still rides in a 12" saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

We ride English, so I'll adjust by 2" in my comments. My girls are 8, and they're Amazons (4'6" and leggy). They started riding when they were 5. A 15" English fit them beautifully - that's about a 13" Western. By the time they were 7, it was getting a bit cramped for them. A 15.5" would have been perfect (13.5" Western). However, because I don't want to buy and sell saddles every 2 years, instead of getting them a 15.5" (13.5:" Western) I got them a 16" English (14" Western). That's what they're using now. It's a little roomy, but it fits well enough that they feel secure, and the stirrup is in the right position so they don't develop a chair-seat. This weekend, they rode in a friend's 16.5" saddle (14.5" Western equivalent) and they got a terrible chair-seat in it. I think the 16" (14" Western) is giving them a really nice balance between correct position and growing room.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I will be fitting my almost 9 yr old and wondered this same thing. I saw an 11.5" but have not taken her to try any yet. I am thinking the 11.5" is out after reading your posts.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd go with 13".


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

We usually suggest a 13" for kids between 8-10 years old. If she is a little small for her age that should give her a little room to grow without being too big at first. Hope this helps! Good luck saddle hunting!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I originally started off thinking between a 10" and 12", so I'm really glad I asked. I'll look for a 13 inch, that sounds like it would be the better fit.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DD is 7 and 45 lbs but is 4'1" (she's a stringbean) at home depending on who she is riding she rides a 12" pony saddle, a 13" hereford rough out or a 14.5" blue ribbon close contact. Show saddle is a 14" Circle Y, it's got quite a bit of room but no way am I buying a smaller one that she'll outgrow in a couple years.


----------

